# diferencias control de tono y filtros



## nelsonm (Jul 13, 2007)

hola bueno a eso apunta mi pregunta 
cuales son las diferencias entre un filtro y un conrol de tonos ,porque a mi parecer creo que son lo mismo
o es que me estoy confundiendo en algo de teoria


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 15, 2007)

estas hablando de dos cosas totalmente diferentes.

filtro es como su nombre lo indica quitar lo que no sirve y dejar pasar lo que si. filtra una señal de determinada frecuencia y deja pasar algunas de otra frecuencia.


en electronica hay muchos tipos de tonos, como los tonos que generamos al marcar cada tecla del telefono. estos tonos tienen caracteristicas como frecuencia y ciclo util, forma de la señal entre otros. 

conclusion no entiendo porque comparas esos dos temas. PERO si nos escribes que realmente quieres aclarar podriamos ayudarte mas.


----------



## nelsonm (Jul 15, 2007)

segun tenia entendido, un filtro te bloquea las frecuencias indeseables a partir de una determinada frecuencia , a la que llamamos frecuencia de corte , por ejemplo si yo tengo un filtro pasabajo con una frec de corte de 1khz,este me dejara pasar todas las frecuencias a excepcion de las que comienzan en 1 khz en adelante 

y como "control de tonos" yo tenia entendido que eran los potenciometros que se conectaban en los preamplificador, generalmente son 3, los cuales se llaman graves agudos y medios 

en los cuales tambien se los utiliza para bloquear las frecuencias, por ejemplo el control  de graves se ocupa de las frecuencias bajas ,el pote llamado medios se ocupa delas frec medias interrmedias y el de agudos de las ultimas (siempre hablando del espectro audible del oido humano )

entonces ¿ no es lo mismo utilizar  3 filtros ;uno pasabajo, otro pasalto y otro pasbanda ?


espero que se halla entendido


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2007)

Efectivamente es lo mismo, el control de tono es un filtro de ganancia variable mediante un potenciometro, hacia un lado atenua y hacia el otro enfatiza.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 15, 2007)

hola se que no tiene que ver con el tema pero bue: estube aciendo un amplificador de 10 w y la verdad que anda barbaro lo que si  se escucha muy agudo lo que nacesitaria es que por favor  un esquema (sencillo) de control de graves y agudos en lo posible que funcione como mucho con una bateria 9v muchisimas gracias haa me olvidava tambien podrian desirme si alguien hiso estos : http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/gravagud.htm*
:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/tone-ga/index.htm*


gracias :


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2007)

Basicamente son lo mismo, depende de que nivel de entrada tengas, ambos son controles de tono tradicionales. El de la pagina de Pablin tiene mayor impedancia de entrada.
Cualquiera de ellos te servira.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 16, 2007)

muchisimas gacias pero e de pablin funciona con 15 v
necesito uno de9 igual voy aver.. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:    :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## nelsonm (Jul 16, 2007)

volviendo a mi tema 

tengo otra pregunta  entonces se podria decir que un ecualizador es una version mucho mejorada 
del control de tonos ,digo eso ya que en los ecualizadores puedo manejar mayor cantidad de frecuencias

y otro mas: si tengo un ecualizador en una etapa de pre ¿no seria  al pedo conectarle un control de tonos ?


----------



## leop4 (Jul 16, 2007)

mira nelsonm si ya tienes un amplificador de 10 0 20 o como maximo 50 watts lo que nesecitas es un ecualizador sin pre amplificador entendes por ejemplo yo tengo un ecualizador de 10 bandas con pot deslizante de marca mustang mas un stereo de auto, casi todos los stereos bienen con un amplificador chiquito o un pre amplificador chiquito de 3,4 o 5 watts pero mas un ecualizadoraumenta su potencia al doble como vos quieras si tenes una radio de mano podes conectarla an eq que va a funcionar como pre amplificador entendes. ahora si tenes ya un amplificador te sugiero que  no lo uses con preamplificador si queres si pero va a ser mas quilombo y puede que las 2 señale se acoplen y te suene con un poco de distorcion o pase dc por algun lado aca te dejo uno:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
sino aca:http://www.electronicafacil.net tenes de todo podes buscar en google un eq con pre chau:::


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 19, 2007)

no absolutamente no !

un control de tono es una cosa y un filtro es otra cosa.

otra cosa es que lo llamen asi y se conozca en algun medio tecnico con ese nombre pero la base de esto no es igual.

ahora bien si estamos hablando de variacion de un tono por medio de corrimiento de la frecuencia de corte en un filtro pasivo o activo estamos hablando sencillamente de FILTROS !


----------



## nelsonm (Jul 19, 2007)

a lo que yo llamo "control de tonos "  ¿ como le  llamas vos ?


----------

